# סקר שמלות כלה



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (28/8/12)

סקר שמלות כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מאחר ואני מאוד אוהבת לראות דגמים של שמלות (וגם כי בא לי להעביר 5 דק' במשרד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
חשבתי להעלות סקר קטן על שמלות כלה. (לא מצאתי שרשור שאפשר לקשר את זה אליו..)

אז... 





 השמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן (למי שכבר יש שמלה מוכנה אך טרם התחתנה), היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?





 איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר





 מאיפה השמלה ? (מעצב / השכרה / השאלה / קניה ממקום לא מוכר / אינטרנט וכו'...)





 עם מחוך או בלי מחוך ?





 עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ?

מי שרוצה מוזמנת כמובן להוסיף תמונה של השמלה (וגם מי שטרם התחתנה- מוזמנת להוסיף טיזר מהמדידות..) 





יום נפלא !


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/8/12)

השמלה שלי! 





 קשה לומר שהיא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתי עליו - כי כילדה היה לי טעם שונה מהטעם שלי היום - וטוב שכך! אפשר לומר אבל - ששמלת הכלה שלי הייתה מושלמת בשבילי כי היא הייתה בדיוק אני והרגשתי בה בנוח. היא גם הייתה דומה לגזרה שגיבשתי לעצמי בראש כשחשבתי לפני שמדדתי שמלות מה יחמיא לי. 





 סגנון השמלה: קלאסי. 





 מאיפה השמלה? פלורה וינטאג' & קלאסי, מעצבת מחיפה. ממליצה בחום. 





 עם מחוך או בלי מחוך? השמלה עם מחוך רך כמעט לא מורגש. 





 עם מי הלכת לבחור את השמלה? הלכתי לבד. ידעתי מה אני רוצה ומה אני אוהבת ומשיקולים פרקטיים של מעט זמן פנוי וצורך לתאם את זה- הלכתי לבד. 

מצרפת תמונה.


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

צרפי שוב! לא עלה


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

מאוד יפה! באמת נסיכה


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

שמלתי השמלה.. 





השמלה היא לא שלמת חלומתי, אך נראה ליש היא מחמיאה לי, יש לי גוף מלא+ ואני לא יכולה כל דבר. רציתי מאוד שמלה פשוטה ממש אך בן זוגי לחצ לשמלה רצינית יותר וזו התוצאה....





שאלה טובה תראו ותחליטו, מיקס של הכל 





השמלה של אלינור לרמן בחיפה. ממולץ.. ראיתי דגם אצלה ועשינו יחד כמה שינויים. הבאתי סקיצה ואלינור ממש התחשבה ברצונותיי.





בלי מחוך





 הלכתי לבד, כי אני אוהבת לקנות לבד בגדים, אני מרגישה שככה אני עושה מה שאני רוצה. 
מצרפת טיזר מהמדידות, בזמנו שזה צולם זה לא היה גמור....חחחח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היום היתי בתיקונים אחרונים. לא קל, מלחיץ אפילו. זה מה שאני אלבש? זה טוב מספיק? זה משמין?...טוב אין גבול לחפירות  5 ימים לפני...


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

היא פשוט מהממת! אני כל כך אוהבת את משחקי 
הגוונים בבדים, משגעת.


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

תודה רבה 
הרבה חששות לגבי הצבע אבל ... החלטתי שזה מה שאני רוצה. גם ככ שמחה שהמעצבת הבינה את הסקיצות העקומות שלי..


----------



## Zorikit (29/8/12)

למה חששות? זה מקסים


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

הבנזוג שלי רוצה לבן 
הסכים בסוף להתפשר...היום הולכת לאסוף את השמלה   תודה רבה !


----------



## Zorikit (29/8/12)

שלי אומנם הייתה בהירה 
אבל לבן הזוג שלי היו חששות גם כן לגבי השמלה שלי. בסוף הוא ממש אהב אותה


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

טוב עכשיו כבר אין ברירה החתונה עוד 4 ימים..


----------



## feralcat (31/8/12)

שיהיה בשעה טובה ובמזל טוב 
ואני חייבת להגיד לך שממש אהבתי, לא צריך שיהיה ברירה. מושלמת!


----------



## yoli (31/8/12)

תודה רבה רבה !!


----------



## ronitvas (28/8/12)

מאוד מחמיאה לך ומיוחדת!!!


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## fashionlp (30/8/12)

יש לך גוף יפה! 
והשמלה מדגישה את זה עוד יותר. תוספת הבד הצבעוני לאורך השמלה מאריכה את הגוף, הצבע מאוד עדין. 
יש לך טעם משובח!


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

אין עדיין תמונות מקצועיות אז המון טיזרים 
השמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן (למי שכבר יש שמלה מוכנה אך טרם התחתנה), היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?
היו לי 2 ושתיהן בדיוק מה שחלמתי שיהיו.
איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר.
שתיהן מאוד קלאסיות עם קריצה לכיוון וינטאג',
הראשונה קלאסית ו"כלתית" והשניה בסגנון מאוד רומי.
מאיפה השמלה ? (מעצב / השכרה / השאלה / קניה ממקום לא מוכר / אינטרנט וכו'...)
הראשונה מאיביי ואת השניה אמא שלי תפרה
עם מחוך או בלי מחוך ?
בלי מחוך. הראשונה עם קצת עצמות לחיטוב אבל ממש לא מחוך והשניה בלי בכלל...
עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ?
עם אפחד...

זאת תמונה של הראשונה שהיא לא משהו אבל ממחישה


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

זה הטיזר מהצלם שממחיש את הצורה הכללית


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

שמלה שניה - אמא תפרה 
זאת שמלה בגזרה פעמונית רחבה שאין לה צורה ובעצם החגורה היא מה שנותנת לה את הצורה.
החגורה הוזמנה מאיביי. בחתונה עצמה היה סרט תחרה שסגר את שולי השמלה אבל הוא הפך לשחור בריקודים והוסר כשלבשתי אותה לשבת החתן (ומשם התמונות).
היא לגמרי התחברה לשיער ולתכשיטים שהיו מאוד רומיים, נעלתי סנדלים שטוחים זהובים והיא התנפנפה בצורה מושלמת בריקוד שלנו.


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

באמת מוצלחת...


----------



## Zorikit (29/8/12)

בכל זאת, אמא שלי למדה עיצוב אופנה


----------



## אלפאבה (29/8/12)

מדהימה! 
ממש ממש לטעמי.

החגורה מוצלחת- אני מחפשת בנרות משהו כזה- יש סיכוי ללינק מאי-ביי? כמה זמן לקח לה להגיע? (החתונה שלי עוד שבוע ואין לי עוד חגורה משביעת רצון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ראית אולי חגורות דומות במקומות שאינם אי-ביי?


----------



## Zorikit (29/8/12)

תודה! 
אני יכולה לתת לך לינק אבל היא לא תגיע תוך שבוע :/
לא ראיתי חגורות כאלו, ראיתי חגורה שהייתה מאוד לטעמי באפרת קסוטו אבל עלתה כמו כליה אז וויתרתי.


----------



## lanit (29/8/12)

תבדקי אולי במכופתרות 
אבישג מאוד מוכשרת ונענית בשמחה לאתגרים בעיצוב אישי.


----------



## Nooki80 (29/8/12)

ממליצה לשוטט בנחלת בנימין 
וגם בדנטל דידייה (אלנבי 56)

יש גומי וסרטים לחגורות למכביר, וכן גם תופסנים יפים ומיוחדים שאפשר לתפור לבד' גומי שאת רוצה.
לחילופין - חפשי את my secret face - יש להן חגורות ואביזרים יפים ומנסיוני האישי גם פתיחות להתאמה אישית.
קניתי אצלה חגורה ששימשה אותי לפני החתונה וגם אחריה ב- משהו כמו 90 ש"ח.
עוד הצעה- לבדוק מתי בפעם הבאה יש יריד אקססוריז בבית ציוני אמריקה ו גם לבקר על הדוכנים שעל דיזינגוך כל שישי בצהריים - יש מצב שתמצאי את מה שאת מחפשת שם.


----------



## אלפאבה (30/8/12)

תודה על כל הטיפים! אתן אדירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סוף טוב הכל טוב- 
בסוף מצאתי חגורה ממש יפה (בבסיס מגומי ולכן אלסטית- אבל תפורה מעליה תחרה שנראית ממש טוב, והאבזם גם מיוחד)- אם אני לא טועה, של המעצבת שלומית אופיר (קניתי גם שרשרת שלה, וכך נסגרה גם הפינה הזו).


----------



## moshavnikit (29/8/12)

השמלה ניראת מהממת! 
כמה זמן לקח לה להגיע מהרגע שהזמנת?


----------



## Zorikit (29/8/12)

היא מדהימה! לקח לה חודשיים אני חושבת.


----------



## hp1986 (28/8/12)

איך אני מעלה תמונה? 
זה לא נותן לי להעלות תמונה מהחתונה.... זה אומר לי שהקובץ גדול מדיי... איך אני מעלה?


----------



## arapax (28/8/12)

שלי 
זו לא השמלה שתמיד חלמתי עליה, כי לא חלמתי על שמלת חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או על כל אספקט אחר בחתונה. מצד שני, היא בסגנון שחשבתי עליו לפני המדידות - לא נפוחה, עם תחרה לא צפופה, צמודה למעלה ויותר נשפכת למטה. 

סגנון - המעצב קרא לה וינטג', אז נלך איתו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




השמלה היתה בהשכרה מארז עובדיה, עליו יש לי רק מילים טובות להגיד, והרבה. 

ללא מחוך. 

לסיבוב הראשוני התלוו אליי אמא וחברה מאד טובה, פרשתי אותו על יומיים (ביקרתי ב- 4 מקומות בסה"כ), ביום השני גם אחותי  הקטנה הצטרפה. 

מצרפת חצי מדף האלבום של השמלה, שכולל גם את השרטוט שקיבלתי מארז כשבאתי לאסוף את השמלה לפני החתונה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/8/12)

המפתח ממש מיוחד 
אפשר לשאול של מי היה הרעיון להשתמש בשרטוט לדף השמלה באלבום? ממש אהבתי את השילוב!

ואהבתי מאוד את ה"סיכה" - איפה מוצאים כאלה?

אני רוצה לשלב כזו בשמלה שלי אם אתפור אצל תופרת ואני לא יודעת איפה להתחיל לחפש.


----------



## arapax (31/8/12)

עשיתי את האלבום לבד 
אז הרעיון היה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תכננתי לבקש מארז את השרטוט כשאבוא לאסוף את השמלה כי ידעתי שארצה לשלב אותו באלבום, אבל הוא חשב על זה בעצמו, וכשבאתי הוא הגיש לי את השרטוט עם הקדשה (אני חושבת שאמא שלי סיפרה לו באחת המדידות שאני מתכננת לעצב את האלבום לבד). 

הסיכה מאטסי, יש שם המון דברים מיוחדים ויפים, החלק הכי קשה הוא לבחור


----------



## Nooki80 (28/8/12)

שלי 
השמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן (למי שכבר יש שמלה מוכנה אך טרם התחתנה), היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?
לא ממש חלמתי על שמלה. עד שהכרתי את בייב חתונה בכלל לא היתה אופציה או משהו שהגיתי בו.
כשהגיעה לבסוף החתונה, כן רציתי משהו אלגנטי עם הרגשה של וינטאג'/רטרו כי זה הסגנון שלי ביום יום, אבל לא היה לי שום רעיון מדויק. יום אחד זה היה שמלה סטייל שנות ה- 50, וביום אחר משהו יותר ויקטוריאני.
בעיקר ידעתי מה לא: חלילה לא נצנוצים, קריסטלים, מחשוף עמוק שרואים לי את הפופיק דרכו, לא הררי בד, ובטח שלא בדים מבריקים. 
עשיתי כמה סיבובים בדיזינגוף, הבנתי אילו גזרות מתאימות לי ואילו לא, ואז ראיתי שמלה של פלורה שמאוד אהבתי את הצבעים שלה, לא לבן/שמנת! מאוד אהבתי את השילוב ולכן בסופו של דבר (אחרי שכמעט סגרתי בליליום) החלטתי ללכת לתופרת ולנסות לעשות משהו על בסיס הצבעים והגזרה הכוללת, כלומר מחוך קצר, שילוב צבעים, וחגורה. את האלמנטים, הבדים, העיטורים בחרתי לבד בעזרתה של התופרת. 
אז היה מחוך, היתה שמלה שמשום מה כל מי שראה אמר לי שאני ממש נסיכה (וממש ממש לא כיוונתי לשם, לא היתה לי שום כוונה להיות נסיכה), אני בעיקר חושבת שהיא די קלאסית, היא לא ממש רטרו  מבחינת הגזרה, (ובטח שלא ויטנטאג', אם מדקדקים בהגדרות) אבל הצבעים בהחלט נותנים לה תחושה של שמלה מתקופה אחרת.
איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר
את הסיבובים הראשונים בדיזינגוף עשיתי לבד או אם חברה, לליליום הלכתי עם חברה ואח"כ עם בייב. ומרגע שהוחלט על התופרת, בייב היה איתי כמעט בכל המדידות.
התמונה קולאג' תמונות של השמלה וחלק מהאלמנטים שבה + תמונה של השמלה השנייה.


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

פשוט אחת המושלמות.


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

מדהימה!


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)

מאוהבת בשמלה שלך


----------



## fashionlp (30/8/12)

את מהממת ומיוחדת!! שאפו!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/8/12)

השמלה שלי 





השמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?
לא ממש חלמתי על שמלות חתונה לפני החתונה, אבל כשהגיע הרגע ידעתי שאני רוצה שמלה צמודה לגוף, "פשוטה" עם אלמנט מיוחד בגב. הסטודיו ששכרתי ממנו את השמלה מצטיין בדיוק בסוג השמלות הזה וידעתי כבר בהתבוננות באינטרנט שזו השמלה שלי. למזלי היא עמדה בתקציב ובמראה על הגוף.






איזה סגנון השמלה ? 
תחליטו אתן, נראה לי בין קלאסי לוינטאג'י






מאיפה השמלה ? 
השכרתי אותה מסטודיו סיגנוריה בתל אביב.






עם מחוך או בלי מחוך ?
ללא מחוך.






עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ?
עם אמא שלי. יש לנו טעם מאוד דומה והיא מסוגלת להגיד לי את דעתה אבל לא לכפות עלי. אם לא הייתי הולכת עם אמא, הייתי הולכת לבד כי אני מאמינה במוטו- כשאת מרגישה יפה, את נראית יפה.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/8/12)

ומאחור- האהוב עלי במיוחד


----------



## Nooki80 (28/8/12)

מהמם!


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)

וואו, מהמם!


----------



## Forest Girl (28/8/12)

השמלה שלך מהממת! 
גם מקדימה וגם מאחורה :]


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

מדהימה...


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (30/8/12)

אהבתי מאוד 
שמחה מהממת


----------



## המרחפת (29/8/12)

שמלת כלה 
לא חלמתי על שמלת כלה מסויימת בילדות. כשהתחלתי לחשוב על השמלה הזו היה לי בראש משהו אחר, עם מחשוף נשפך שאני כבר יודעת שמחמיא לי. יום אחד חברה איחרה מאד לפגישה שלנו, היות והיא גרה ליד דיזינגוף עשיתי לבד סיבוב וראיתי באמת שבכל מקום אני חוזרת לאותו סוג שמלה. 
ביקשתי מסבתא של הבנזוג לתפור לי לפי חולצה שהבאתי לה. זה לא כל כך הלך, זה לא יצא מספיק חגיגי ובסוף הלכתי עם ההצעה שלה. אני מאד חששתי מההצעה שלה כי הייתה אמירה שחיתוך מתחת לחזה מבליט את הבטן, וגם ככה יש לי בטן.
השמלה מורכבת מטורסו שנחתך מתחת לחזה. מחשוף מרובע לבקשתי וכתפיות עבות, כי היה ברור לי שאהיה עם חזיה. אין מחוך, אבל יש מחטב מלא (ירכיים עד החזיה) שחובר לחזיה בעזרת לולאות וכפתורים.


אני חושבת שזה נקרא סגנון קלאסי. כאמור, תפרה לי אותה סבתא של הבנזוג (תופרת שמלות כלה במקצועה) והיא מאד מאד התרגשה.


----------



## המרחפת (29/8/12)

פרטים בחזית השמלה 
הטורסו היה מתחרה, החצאית מסאטן, שיפון ותחרה.
הסבתא עשתה המון משחקים עם תכולת התחרה והאימרות שלה, אפשר לראות את זה בתמונה.


----------



## המרחפת (29/8/12)

סיומת השמלה 
כך נראתה סיומת השמלה. זו לא האמרה של התחרה, הסבתא גזרה עלים מהדוגמה של התחרה וחיברה אותם ביחד. 
מדי פעם היא הראתה לי מה היא עושה, עבודה פסיכית שבהחלט הסבירה לי למה תפירה של שמלה עולה 2500-3000, כאשר החומרים עולים 400-600 ש"ח.


----------



## המרחפת (29/8/12)

אגב, השמלה עומדת למכירה.


----------



## hp1986 (29/8/12)

השמלה שלי 





 את האמת, אני תמיד חלמתי שהשמלה שלי תהיוה נשפכת משיפון... אבל אז הגעתי לסטודיו של ג'ולי וינו, ולאחר שמדדתי כמה שמלות, ודיי אהבתי את כולן, עדי, מנהלת החנות ביקשה ממני למדוד את החצאית טול הנפוחה (לא נפוחה בטירוף...אבל לא ראיתי את עצמי עם נפח בכלל), אז אמרתי לה :"סבבה, אני אמדוד, אבל תשדעי לך שאין מצב שאני אהיה בחתונה שלי עם נפוח...זה פשוט לא אני", ואז מדדתי את החצאית הנפוחה, והיא שמה לי פפיון קטן מאחורה, וישר אמרתי לה "טוב, אני רוצה אותה!!!" 
ואז בתחילת הערב, בצילומים, חופה ובסשן הראשון של הריקודים, הייתי עם החצאית הנפוחה, ובהמשך החלפתי לשיפון...
ולגבי המחוך, בנינו את השמלה עליי מאפס אז היו לי התלבטויות רבות בקשר לחלק העליון, כי על החצאיות הייתי סגורה ב 100%, ואז רק כחודש לפני החתונה נסגרתי על איך אני רוצה שהמחוך שלי יראה, ראיתי אצל ג'ולי בד מדהים וידעתי שאני רוצה לשלב אותו במחוך.

** דרך אגב, מכיוון שזה בד מיוחד שצריך להיות בול על הגוף, בלי תיקונים, אז הם התחילו לתפור אותו, בהסכמתי כמובן, רק שבועיים שלושה לפני החתונה  אני סמכתי עליהן במליון אחוז אז לא חששתי בכלל, וכך יצא שרק יומיים לפני החתונה ראיתי את השמלה שלי בשלמותה פעם ראשונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 השמלה היא מהסטודיו ג'ולי וינו- מומלץ בחום!!!






 לא היה לי מחוך, זה מעין בגד גוף... השתמשתי במהלך התיאור על השמלה במילה מחוך רק בשביל הנוחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 את כל המדידות עשיתי עם אמא שלי ושתי אחיותי


----------



## hp1986 (29/8/12)

תמונה של החלק העליון


----------



## yoli (29/8/12)

מקסים!


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)

תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## fashionlp (30/8/12)

יש לנו אותו טעם כנראה!! מאוד דומה לשמלה שלי | 
..שבקרוב מאוד אלבש... מחכה לזה כבר


----------



## hp1986 (30/8/12)

עכשיו אני סקרנית...


----------



## fashionlp (31/8/12)

בקרוב מאוד.. מחכה לשתף עם כולן. 
כרגע אין תמונות בכלל..


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (29/8/12)

אז ככה... 
אמנם החתונה רק עוד 3 חודשים בערך, אבל את השמלה כבר יש (בלי תיקונים ותוספות).

בעיקרון לא היה לי חלום על שמלה ספציפית, תמיד נדדתי בין קלאסי לבין טיפה נסיכותי אבל עדין ביותר, ראיתי כמה סגנונות שאהבתי אצל מעצבים שונים או אפילו שמלות של בנות שהעלו לפה קרדיטים.
ידעתי מה בטוח לא יהיה.. לא יהיה נצנצים וקצפת (אין לי בעיה עם מעט נפח, זה יפה מאוד, אבל כל עוד זה נפח שמאפשר לי ללכת לשירותים בלי עזרה...). 
מדדתי 3 שמלות סה"כ, כל אחת בסגנון אחר - הראשונה בסגנון קלאסי, גזרת A, השניה צמודה מאוד עם קולר- נראית כמו שמלת ערב בלבן, השלישית שמלת סטרפלס קצת יותר נסיכותית, עם טיפה נפח ומחוך. 
כולן היו יפות והייתה התלבטות, אבל בסופו של דבר הרגשתי בשמלה ה"נסיכותית" בתחפושת. אמנם זו עדיין חתונה, אבל הרגשתי צורך לקחת את השמלה שהיא הכי "אני", ולכן הלכתי על השמלה הקלאסית עם תחרה. 

סגנון השמלה: קלאסי

השמלה מסטודיו שנסגר, השמלות היו למכירה ולכן לא כוללות תיקונים ותוספות. 

בלי מחוך. 

את השמלה הלכתי לבחור עם אמא שלי ובעלי לעתיד. הוא פחות התעניין והעדיף לשבת ולחכות... 
את השמלה הסופית אמא עזרה לי לבחור  

עכשיו אלך לתופרת כדי לעשות בה תיקונים... 
מצ"ב תמונה מהמדידה הראשונה.

נ.ב
בעוד כמה זמן אני טסה לחו"ל (נקרא לזה ירח דבש לפני החתונה, רק כי אחרי החתונה לא ממש מתאפשר), ואם אראה שם שמלת כלה במחיר לא מופקע, אשקול לקנות, אולי בכל זאת אתן לעצמי להיות בשמלה נסיכותית (אול דגם אחר יגרום לי להתאהב בו)


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (29/8/12)

לגבי התמונה.. 
השמלה נראית שקופה מעט, אבל זה לא כך, פשוט בגד הגוף שמתחת לא סגור !
(לכן הוא בולט קצת...)


----------



## irit 123 (30/8/12)

יאאא איזה יופי!! 










מתרגשת בשבילך!


----------



## fluppster (29/8/12)

איזה שרשור כיפי! השמלה שלי.... 





 השמלה היא לא מה שחלמתי. כשהייתי קטנה יותר חלמתי על שמלה נפוחה, ממש כמו של נסיכה. מאז התבגרתי והשתנה הטעם שלי, ובשנים האחרונות כבר התחברתי יותר לשמלות הנשפכות והקלילות. ועדיין, כשהלכתי לחפש שמלה, לא הייתה לי תמונה בראש של איך אני רוצה שהיא תיראה - וטוב שכך! כך נשארתי עם ראש פתוח והייתי מוכנה למדוד כל מה שנראה בעיניי עם פוטנציאל, ובאמת ניסיתי המון דגמים והמון סוגים עד שמצאתי את האחת. וגם איתה, על הקולב לא הייתי בטוחה שהיא מיוחדת מספיק, אבל על הגוף היא פשוט נראתה מושלמת - כאילו היא נתפרה בדיוק למידותיי! ובכל פעם שחזרתי למדידה נזכרתי למה היא כל כך מושלמת עבורי. פשוט ישבה עליי בול, טשטשה מה שצריך לטשטש והדגישה מה שצריך להדגיש, וכמובן שהייתה יפהפייה, עדינה וסופר נוחה.





 לא יודעת להגדיר בדיוק את סגנון השמלה, לדעתי היא נחשבת לקלאסית. 





 השמלה היא מהמעצב ואדים מרגולין, שהוא בוודאות היה הספק הכי מוצלח שלנו בכל ההכנות לחתונה. לא רק שהוא אדיב ונעים הליכות, יש לו פשוט ראייה מעולה ומדויקת של הגוף הנשי, והוא יודע בדיוק מה מחמיא ומה לא, ואומר את כל האמת בפרצוף (באופן מאוד מעודן, כמובן). והמחיר - לא יקר בכלל! פשוט תענוג.





 בלי מחוך! אחד התנאים (הבודדים) שהצבתי בעת חיפוש השמלה, הוא שאני לא רוצה מחוך. רציתי שמלה נוחה, לא רציתי להחליף לשמלה ב', ורציתי להיות מסוגלת לרקוד ולקפוץ עם השמלה, ואפילו לשבת איתה קצת, בלי לסבול. לכן נאלצתי לוותר על שמלת סטרפלס, למרות שכל "יועצות השמלה" שלי אמרו לי שסטרפלס הכי מחמיא לי, אבל לא הייתי מוכנה להרגיש חנוקה בתוך השמלה. לשמחתי, השמלה שלי, שגם הייתה מהממת ומחמיאה, לא כללה מחוך ולא בגד גוף. הכי פשוט והכי נוח!





 עשיתי כמה סיבובי שמלה, אחד עם אמא שלי ואחותי, אחד עם אמא שלי, אחותו של בעלי וחברה הכי טובה שלי, ולבסוף מצאתי את ה-שמלה בסיבוב עם אמא שלי ואחותו של בעלי (שהגיעה אז לביקור בארץ מברלין). ידעתי שאני רוצה שיהיו איתי נשים שאני יכולה באמת לסמוך על הטעם שלהן, שלא יפחדו להגיד לי את האמת, שיידעו מה באמת מחמיא לי. ואני יכולה לסמוך בזה ב-100% על אמא שלי ועל אחותי, והתמזל מזלי שבדיוק אחותו של בעלי (שגם עזרה לו למצוא חליפה) קפצה לביקור בארץ. לצערי אחותי לא יכלה להגיע לסיבוב השמלות שבו מצאנו את השמלה שלי, אז כעבור כשבועיים חזרתי איתה לסטודיו של ואדים כדי להראות לה את השמלה ולקבל אישור. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ותאמינו לי, היא אישרה ובגדול.


----------



## fluppster (29/8/12)

וכפי שאתן רואות, אכן רקדתי איתה כל הערב


----------



## fluppster (29/8/12)

אגב, השמלה למכירה! 
הפעם תמונה מהחתונה בפראג


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

השמלות שלי...


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

הפעם עם תמונה


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

והפעם בגדול יותר שתראו


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

משהו השתבש שוב  תמונה בגדול של השמלה


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

שמלה-1 עם הינומה


----------



## karnikova1 (29/8/12)

שמלה שניה לריקודים


----------



## שני וארי (30/8/12)

שמלות מהממות 
ואיזה הזייה, אני מכירה את שביט ממש ממש ממש ממזמן
מימי השברולט בחולון
כשעוד היה לו שיער ארוך והוא היה מקפץ לצלילי להקות רוק למיניהן


----------



## karnikova1 (30/8/12)

תודה  
עכשיו הוא לא מקפצץ בכלל...גג כששהוא ממש רוצה לאכול  אה ורוקד וואלסים...


----------



## nino15 (29/8/12)

איזה כיף! 
מזמן לא כתבתי פה  החלטתי לחזור לפעילות

השמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן (למי שכבר יש שמלה מוכנה אך טרם התחתנה), היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?
הייתה לי שמלה של בירנצוויג. קשה לי להגיד אם זה מה "שחלמתי" עליו כי לא ממש חלמתי על שמלה, אבל ממש אהבתי את הסגנון שלה. לא שיניתי את דעתי ואני שמחה על כך.

איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר
סגנון וינטג'

מאיפה השמלה ? (מעצב / השכרה / השאלה / קניה ממקום לא מוכר / אינטרנט וכו'...)
מבירנצוויג
עם מחוך או בלי מחוך ?
בלי מחוך וטוב שכך

עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ?
את הסיבוב הראשוני עשיתי לבד כדי לסדר לי בראש מה אני אוהבת. אחרי זה עשיתי סיבוב שני עם ההורים ואז אישור סופי עם חברות

השמלה הייתה מורכבת בעצם משני חלקים - השמלה עצמה ומעין עליונית תחרה שאמורה לספק פתרון לחופה. אבל כ"כ אהבתי את המראה של העליונית שהחלטתי להישאר איתה כמעט כל הערב, ובריקודים כשכבר היה לי חם הורדתי אותה.


----------



## nino15 (29/8/12)

במקדימים


----------



## nino15 (29/8/12)

ובלי העליונית 
התמונה הזאת צולמה כשהתלבשתי, אז אני בלי החגורה והעקבים


----------



## כרמל יהלום (30/8/12)

שרשור כיפיייייי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
-מאז נעוריי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (גיל 16 בערך) חלמתי שהשמלה שלי תהיה מורכבת משני חלקי ,מחוך מחנות שנקראת "נוקס" ,אלו לא מחוכים רגילי והם פשוט מרהיבים בצורה שלהם...וחצאית טול עם שוליים שחורים (מתה על השילוב!!!)
בסופו של דבר כפי שניתן לראות ,לא מחוך ולא נעליים...(טוב ,קצת נעלייים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-לגבי הסגנון תחליטו לבד ותשתפו אותי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-את השמלה תפר רן צוריאל ,קניתי אותה מוכנה במכירה מיוחדת שהוא עשה והיא עלתה לי 2300 שח והם השאילו לי הינומה ופרווה כי התחתנו בחורף...

--כמו שאמרתי  ,ללא מחוך..

הלכתי לבד לבחור את השמלה כי זה היה הכי פשוט ,אבל חייבת להודות שכשמדדתי את ה"אחת" ישר הרמתי טלפון לאמא והקפצתי אותה ישר מנתניה לתל אביב לבוא לראות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תמונות תמונות תמונות


----------



## כרמל יהלום (30/8/12)

מקדימה...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (30/8/12)

וללא השכבה העליונה ... 
כאילו בלי השרוולים ובלי הקומות למטה...

בעיקרון הגב פתוח אבל אני לא אלאה אתכן בתמונות


----------



## ronitvas (30/8/12)

איזה שרשור כייפי 
גם בגלל שאתן מעלות שמלות מהממות
וגם בגלל שהנשואות כבר מגיחות שוב
ברוכות השבות


----------



## חדשים בעסק (30/8/12)

באמת שרשור כיפי! 
אפילו העליתי אותו עכשיו להודעות נבחרות


----------



## yaya87 (30/8/12)

אין לי עדיין תמונות :'(


----------



## FalseAngel (30/8/12)

שלי 





שמלה שהייתה לכן/תהיה לכן (למי שכבר יש שמלה מוכנה אך טרם התחתנה), היא בדיוק מה שתמיד חלמתן ? או שאחרי שממדתן שיניתן את דעתכן ?
לא חלמתי על שמלת הכלה שלי בשום שלב.. אבל ידעתי שהיא לא תהייה קצפת.. תמיד אהבתי יותר את הכלות הרומנטיות..





איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר
נראה לי שאפשר לומר סגנון רומנטי, עדין, אני אוהבת שמלות שבהן את נעה והשמלה נעה איתך וכשאת עושה סיבוב יש קלוש מלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








מאיפה השמלה ? (מעצב / השכרה / השאלה / קניה ממקום לא מוכר / אינטרנט וכו'...)
השמלה של ואדים מרגולין, השכרה עם תכשיטים ושאל





עם מחוך או בלי מחוך ?
עם מחוך פנימי נוח





עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ?
הלכתי לבחור עם חברה ואישור סופי הבאתי את אמא. 

במבט לאחור יכול להיות שהייתי שמחה להוסיף איזו חצאית קצת יותר נפוחה ואז להוריד אבל אהבתי מאוד את השמלה שלי בזמנו


----------



## FalseAngel (30/8/12)

תמונות של האפליקציה ועוד קצת שמלה


----------



## FalseAngel (30/8/12)

שמלה מקדימה


----------



## FalseAngel (30/8/12)

ודף מהאלבום..


----------



## ימיממה (30/8/12)

השמלה שלי 
השמלה שלי היא אינה השמלה ש"חלמתי עליה", מאד רציתי שמלה אדומה, פשוט לא מצאתי שמלה כזו בצבע אדום ובמחיר סביר.

הסגנון קלאסי? לא בטוחה, תגידי אתן...

נקנבה באווטלט, לא ידוע של איזו מעצבת

בגוף השמלה היו ברזלים

הלכתי לבד, רק רציתי להציץ בכדי להזמין באיביי, ובמקרה מצאתי. זו השמלה השניה שמדדתי. (היא גורמת לי להראות מאד רזה))


----------



## ימיממה (30/8/12)

תמונה נוספת של החלק העליון 
בנוסף, השמלה למכירה


----------



## Lana678 (30/8/12)

שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השמלה שהייתה לי - לא התה שמלה שעליה חלמתי - כי פשוט לא חלמתי. ראיתי כמה שמלות שאהבתי ומתוכן נולדה השמלה שלי
איזה סגנון השמלה ? נסיכותית / וינטאג' / קלאסית / משהו אחר - אין לי שמץ, אתן תחליטו (הגזרה נקראת מרמייד - בת הים)
מאיפה השמלה? - סטודיו לבנה - ממליצה.
עם מחוך או בלי מחוך? - עם מחוך קצר, נסגר בריץ'רץ' - היה מאוד נוח
עם מי הלכתן לבחור את השמלה ? - רק לבד! לא אוהבת שמברברים לי בראש. 

מצ"ב התצלום מהמקדימים...


----------



## Lana678 (30/8/12)

ועכשיו ההאוטפיט המלא לקראת החופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חברה צילמה


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/8/12)

איזה כיף... 
השמלה שלי:

לא מה שחלמתי, בחירה רציונלית לחלוטין (מחיר בקיצור), אבל הייתי מרוצה מההחלטה.

סגנון נקי, קליל, קווים זורמים. מחשוף גב עמוק, משי שיפון בלבן חלבי, חיתוך אלכסוני, ללא מותן מודגשת (לצערי), קישוט סברובסקי עדין על הכתפיות, שסע דו צדדי. בתמונות קצת קשה לראות את הדיטיילס בגלל שהם נוצרו מחיתוכים בבד עצמו.

ירון מינקובסקי (מעצב מדהים לדעתי), קנייה, מהקולב, בסייל ניקוי מדפים. תיקונים אצל תופרת.

בלי מחוך.

הלכתי עם אמא שלי, היא פיינשמייקרית אמיתית, ויש לה המון סבלנות


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/8/12)

מבט מאחור 
הדבר הראשון שתפס אותי בשמלה היה הגב


----------



## סימולאקרה (31/8/12)

הקובץ לא עלה משום מה - ניסיון שני


----------



## BellaSymphonica (2/9/12)

איזה כיף, מזמן לא הייתי פה 





 מעולם לא חלמתי על שמלה, אז לא, זו לא שמלת חלומותיי, אבל קרובה בהחלט. הדרישות שלי היו מחוך, מותן טבעית מודגשת, ומינימום נפח. אני חובבת וינטאג'/פנטזיה אז אני מניחה שזה שילוב עדין בינהם. 





 אני מניחה שהסגנון הוא... וינטג'? קלאסית? הסגנון הוא אני, בכל אופן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 עם מחוך, אני אוהבת מחוכים ולובשת אותם מתי שאפשר. באמת שהיה לי נוח, אבל במבט לאחור, הייתי משנה את הגב ומוסיפה לו תחרה.





 הלכתי עם אמא, היחידה שתאמר לי את האמת, גם אם היא לא נעימה ותמיד מתוך רצון לעזור. אין כמו אמא


----------

